# Fox hunting ban



## Bullbreedlover (Nov 14, 2014)

Are you for or against. Reasons behind your decision. Please complete the poll. Will this affect how you vote?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Fully against it. It's a cruel and evil blood sport and should remain banned.


----------



## Bullbreedlover (Nov 14, 2014)

Against. I hate it. No need for such cruelty. I wont be voting for anyone wanting to bring it back either.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't want the ban lifted. Have to admit it's not my top priority in the election though. Don't understand the type of person who doesn't care about the cruelties being inflicted on the poor and disabled people in this country but when there's talk of fox hunting potentially coming back they're up in arms.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I detest any form of hunting for sport, I don't care what the hunted animal is!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Fully against hunting of any type 
horrid thing to do


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Keep the ban.

People have been drag hunting for years now; let them continue. There's no reason to bring back the kill other than the desire to see something killed.

And if fox control is the issue, I must say sending scores of horses, a pack of dogs and bunch of people in pink coats crashing across the countryside in pursuit of a single quarry has to be the most inefficient, bizarre method of animal control I've ever come across.

If people just admitted they enjoyed the kill, it almost (_almost_...) wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I personally am not a fan of fox hunting. I think that bringing back fox hunting shouldn't be on the agenda for this election (or ever IMHO). There are a lot more critical issues that need to be debated and careful and well thought through policies stated and clarified by the various parties.

I once witnessed a fox being chased across a busy deal carriageway. The fox escaped but two hounds were hit, one of which was badly injured and lay dying on the road side. It was horrific to see and I feel so sorry for the poor people who didn't have a chance to avoid hitting it and of course the poor dogs themselves. :-(


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Against. Though I love to see the hounds out hunting


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> If people just admitted they enjoyed the kill, it almost (_almost_...) wouldn't be so bad.


I believe for most it's the galloping across country that they love. Why else would membership of hunts have gone up massively since the ban otherwise?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

rona said:


> I believe for most it's the galloping across country that they love. Why else would membership of hunts have gone up massively since the ban otherwise?


That's fine, I get that entirely. That's why I would argue to maintain the status quo, which fulfils that desire.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

No it should not be lifted. 

There is no purpose to hunting foxes. The idea it's for vermin control is laughable at best...

Leave the barbaric activity in the past where it belongs.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

A lot of people who go hunting now would give up if the hunts started hunting foxes again. I don't quite get why they want to bring it back, no one lost jobs or money so far as I can tell. I expect it's more of case of power and control than bloodlust. Some of the powers that be don't like to lose control and being told they can't do something irks them. They're used to doing what they bloody well want to without some pleb interfering.

For the rest of us, what's done is done, there are far more important things to be concerned about.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Of course I don't want the fox hunting ban to be lifted. I think there are far more important things to be thinking about at the minute-considering bringing back fox hunting shouldn't even be on the agenda. It's a relic of a bygone age that deserves to stay in the past. Brexit, the economy and the NHS should be the priorities at the moment-not fox hunting.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Ban should stay, if they want to chase something maybe they should take it in turns to run and let the hounds chase them.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

@noushka05 do you remember "fox hunt hunting"? What a great idea that is.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> The Ban should stay, if they want to chase something maybe they should take it in turns to run and let the hounds chase them.


They do. It's called drag hunting.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

No I don't want to see fox hunting brought back.

I wouldn't mind a day out drag hunting though, it looks like great fun.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

i think the people who voted for the ban to be lifted should, themselves, be hunted down by a frenzied pack of dogs.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Elles said:


> They do. It's called drag hunting.


No I don't mean a false trail, I mean chase a member of the hunt.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> No I don't mean a false trail, I mean chase a member of the hunt.


Lol, you said if they want to chase something. You didn't stipulate live quarry. :Hilarious


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Zaros said:


> i think the people who voted for the ban to be lifted should, themselves, be hunted down by a frenzied pack of dogs.


That's unfair on the dogs.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> The Ban should stay, if they want to chase something* maybe they should take it in turns to run and let the hounds chase them*.





Elles said:


> Lol, you said if they want to chase something. You didn't stipulate live quarry. :Hilarious


I think I did.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I think I did.


They do, just they get a head start. I think you mean should let the hounds catch them. Or is that a step too far. :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Elles said:


> They do, just they get a head start. I think you mean should let the hounds catch them. Or is that a step too far. :Hilarious


The jurys out on that one.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

It should remain. Show me a horse and I'll hunt down the supporters of the ban happily.

It is a key election issue for me as is the general attitude of animal rights and the environment so there isn't any way I will vote for the Conservatives.

@Zaros great minds


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Elles said:


> That's unfair on the dogs.


Not if we smeared their quarry in pork fat.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

So we're all openly saying why we're against it. Who is hiding behind the two vote for it then? And why do they support it?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> It should remain. Show me a horse and I'll hunt down the supporters of the ban happily.
> 
> It is a key election issue for me as is the general attitude of animal rights and the environment so there isn't any way I will vote for the Conservatives.
> 
> @Zaros great minds


You mean supporters of lifting the ban.

I won't vote for someone who thinks it's important enough to have any focus on at all, regardless of what they personally think. It's a none issue and the huge majority of the country are happy with it being banned.

So, I agree, I'm not voting for someone who wants a vote to try to bring back foxhunting. It says a lot about them that they think it even warrants a mention.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> So we're all openly saying why we're against it. Who is hiding behind the two vote for it then? And why do they support it?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, I admit it. I voted yes, because I think it's a stupid poll. Lol. I don't agree with me though. So that leaves one.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Elles said:


> Ok, I admit it. I voted yes, because I think it's a stupid poll. Lol. I don't agree with me though. So that leaves one.


What?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Elles said:


> Ok, I admit it. I voted yes, because I think it's a stupid poll. Lol. I don't agree with me though. So that leaves one.


You don't have to fill it in at all.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Elles said:


> Ok, I admit it. I voted yes, because I think it's a stupid poll. Lol. I don't agree with me though. So that leaves one.


Bordie


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Absolutely, we should reinstate fox hunting.

We should also bring back floggings, ritual roastings, the beheading of Monarchs who have outlived their usefulness and we should all go back to the days when we give our dogs a 'sound hiding' every morning, to let them know who is boss for the day.

Operations performed without anaesthesia would be good too ............ nothing wrong with two strong men and a brandy soaked gag as an alternative.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Absolutely, we should reinstate fox hunting.
> 
> We should also bring back floggings, ritual roastings, the beheading of Monarchs who have outlived their usefulness and we should all go back to the days when we give our dogs a 'sound hiding' every morning, to let them know who is boss for the day.
> 
> Operations performed without anaesthesia would be good too ............ nothing wrong with two strong men and a brandy soaked gag as an alternative.


You forgot witch hunting and burning at the stake. Have you thought of standing for election?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Bring back bubonic plague!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> You forgot witch hunting and burning at the stake. Have you thought of standing for election?


I would stand for election, but I have been advised that my 'staring into the camera with honest intensity, whilst telling a pack of lies' technique isn't up to scratch.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Sweety said:


> I would stand for election, but I have been advised that my 'staring into the camera with honest intensity, whilst telling a pack of lies' technique isn't up to scratch.


You might have to adopt the Farage method. That's the genuinely believing everything you say whilst staring into the camera with honest intensity is 100% true.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Bring back bubonic plague!


Isn't that UKIP?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Bring back bubonic plague!


I say bring it all back.

I would love to eat tripe and ******* and have a weekly bath in a tin tub in front of the fire, (assuming there was any coal).

I would love to see barefoot ragamuffins playing in the street again.

I want to donkeystone my doorstep every morning and have my Husband's meal on the table at four o' clock sharp to avoid a beating from him.

(Wonder if there are donkeystones on Amazon)?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

No the ban shouldn't be lifted, yes it affects how I will vote and for anyone who hasn't seen this in the GE thread here is the response from my current MP who has now lost my vote


Thank you very much for your email about repeal of the hunting ban.


I am bound to say that this is not a priority, and there are many other challenges for us as a country in the coming years. However, my personal view is that I am in favour of hunting. I have supported hunting for a long time, and I have not changed my view. Many people accuse politicians of being duplicitous, but I believe it is better to be straight forward, even when we disagree.


I am sorry that our views differ on this issue, but I hope that we can agree that there are many other issues on which we agree, for example that it is imperative that Theresa May is returned as our Prime Minister.

My response

Thank you for taking the time to reply to our email. We quite understand that there are other challenges facing the country in the coming years which is why we had hoped there would be no plans to repeal the hunting ban. However as you and Theresa May have both made it clear that you support this barbaric and antiquated practice we will not be voting for you in June.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> Against. Though I love to see the hounds out hunting


Makes my blood run cold if they are chasing a fox or deer


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Quite funny on our dog walk tonight. OH had one pointer and the rottie on a walking belt and I had the other pointer, walking back to the car minding our own business when this fox shoots across the path in front of us :Jawdrop I thought it had gone through the car park to some woods but just as we were getting to the car park entrance it came back across our path, stopped momentarily and looked us all up and down, then you could almost see it register heck 3 big dogs and off he ran. OH got dragged along by his two dogs who were very wound up - took him a few paces to stop and I heard him say to them "stop, don't you know we are against fox hunting" :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Makes my blood run cold if they are chasing a fox or deer


I've never seen them do either. Only drag hunting


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> they should take it in turns to run and let the hounds chase them.


Haha! My first laugh of the day...they could get a fox outfit from a fancy dress hire shop and maybe a couple of pantomime horses to add to the fun and frivolity.:Joyful


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Calvine said:


> .they could get a fox outfit


One hunt did this on Boxing day


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

No don't agree with fox hunting at all. It's a cruel sport and must be left banned for good.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I wouldn't wish to see the ban lifted .....it's something best left in the past. It isn't necessary as a way of culling and I am pretty sure drag hunting is just as much fun for those that enjoy riding.

Well, more fun actually as there isn't any blood.

J


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't want the ban lifted and because of this and other issues I won't be voting Conservative in the election!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> So we're all openly saying why we're against it. Who is hiding behind the two vote for it then? And why do they support it?





Elles said:


> Ok, I admit it. I voted yes, because I think it's a stupid poll. Lol. I don't agree with me though. So that leaves one.


I would genuinely be interested to hear this persons reason for voting to over turn the ban, but their silence speaks volumes.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Honeys mum said:


> No don't agree with fox hunting at all. *It's a cruel sport *and must be left banned for good.


I don't know how they have the nerve to called it a sport, surely a sport is something that both sides have a chance of winning, even if the fox gets away they'll get it another day.

Men and women sitting on big horses with a pack of large dogs how would you feel seeing that lots coming towards you.

So foxes kill, don't we all in someway or another, we all have to eat.


----------



## Mercgirl (Feb 18, 2017)

I abhor blood sports. How anyone could find any enjoyment in the chasing and death of a living creature is beyond me. 

I grew up in the countryside, where hunting of all kinds was a way of life for many, and especially shooting. Hell, I remember rabbits and pheasants hanging on the back of the wood shed door, but I also remember my Grandfather's take on hunting. 'Don't kill it unless you're going to eat it. Taking a life should never be for 'fun'.'


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Sweety said:


> donkeystone


 what is a donkeystone......My attitude is, if your not eating it don't kill it.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

We'll I'm all for fox hunting, it's traditional and something we can be proud to call British. The fox is top of it's food chain and shows no qualms about killing chickens or other prey, so why's it cruel to play it at it's own game? What about all the poor hounds, often fifty plus, who put all the effort in just to end up with a bit of rag rather a fox? It's also not the preserve of the rich either, many "ordinary" hard working people, and children, enjoy hunting. Foxes also need their numbers controlled as they are a major pest, and rapidly becoming more so in urban areas, we really need to extend fox hunting to take place in towns and cities rather than restricting it to the countryside. Foxes are the scourge of our wildlife and the fewer there are the better. There, I don't actually believe any of that and detest fox hunting, but was surprised the thread hadn't attracted a troll so thought I'd do the honours. Who's already clicked the "quote" button in readiness to reply!!!!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

The idea that in 2017, people can even contemplate supporting, let alone trying to legalise something as downright barbaric as Fox Hunting honestly blows my mind. There is nothing, absolutely nothing positive about such an evil sport/ tradition whatever they try and call it. Either way, it's people enjoying terrifying an animal, backing into a corner and watching it be torn apart.

Anyone who enjoys that has something wrong with them, and honestly, getting someone who enjoys inflicting horrendous pain and torture on a living being to run our country is a joke.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Dr Pepper said:


> We'll I'm all for fox hunting, it's traditional and something we can be proud to call British. The fox is top of it's food chain and shows no qualms about killing chickens or other prey, so why's it cruel to play it at it's own game? What about all the poor hounds, often fifty plus, who put all the effort in just to end up with a bit of rag rather a fox? It's also not the preserve of the rich either, many "ordinary" hard working people, and children, enjoy hunting. Foxes also need their numbers controlled as they are a major pest, and rapidly becoming more so in urban areas, we really need to extend fox hunting to take place in towns and cities rather than restricting it to the countryside. Foxes are the scourge of our wildlife and the fewer there are the better. There, I don't actually believe any of that and detest fox hunting, but was surprised the thread hadn't attracted a troll so thought I'd do the honours. Who's already clicked the "quote" button in readiness to reply!!!!


*shakes fist* :Shifty


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Dr Pepper said:


> We'll I'm all for fox hunting, it's traditional and something we can be proud to call British. The fox is top of it's food chain and shows no qualms about killing chickens or other prey, so why's it cruel to play it at it's own game? What about all the poor hounds, often fifty plus, who put all the effort in just to end up with a bit of rag rather a fox? It's also not the preserve of the rich either, many "ordinary" hard working people, and children, enjoy hunting. Foxes also need their numbers controlled as they are a major pest, and rapidly becoming more so in urban areas, we really need to extend fox hunting to take place in towns and cities rather than restricting it to the countryside. Foxes are the scourge of our wildlife and the fewer there are the better. There, I don't actually believe any of that and detest fox hunting, but was surprised the thread hadn't attracted a troll so thought I'd do the honours. Who's already clicked the "quote" button in readiness to reply!!!!


Aha I was about to reply.. I am surprised too.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just found this while looking up something else, which backs up the argument that Fox Hunting has very little to do with vermin control:

The Patterdale Terrier is a robust, independent hunter bred solely for functional services as a ratter and hunting companion. Its Bull Terrier bloodlines make it too fierce to work as a hunter with pack hounds. They are particularly hard and persistent. *Many Foxhound owners would not thank you for attempting to bolt his fox with a hard-bitten Patterdale, for the dog is more likely to get hold and have a go, possibly kill the fox rather than allow him to bolt, thus spoiling the hunt with the hounds.

unch*


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Also, not that anyone on here has justified it as tradition, but I find the 'tradition' argument absolute BS. I don't give a monkeys if something is 'tradition'. It used to be tradition to have slaves, in some places female circumcision is tradition. Tradition does not equal right. It's just something that has become the norm over time, but it can still be absolutely wrong. Anyone who defends fox hunting, bull fighting etc as tradition will have words from me!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

. https://www.change.org/p/theresa-ma...-hunting-f3b34518-e964-4bb6-93e9-cc8a21496112 Totally Barbaric.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mr Gizmo said:


> I would genuinely be interested to hear this persons reason for voting to over turn the ban, but their silence speaks volumes.


Well one was a joke, the other has scant factually correct evidence, so who is the third?


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Keep the ban, I can't see how any civilised country can permit inhumane treatment of animals for no reason other than pleasure. I have no objection to people hunting or fishing for food if it is done as humanely as possible (as a meat-eater, I would be a hypocrite otherwise), but what kind of person kills for entertainment?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I think if a poll asking whether dog fighting should be made legal again someone would click yes. They might even join the forum to do it. I wouldn't take any notice tbh, maybe Cameron's father in law, or one of Teresa May's cronies joined the forum.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2017)

I'm confused. How is this even a question? Are there people who seriously think it's a good idea to bring back fox hunting? Why??


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I'm confused. How is this even a question? Are there people who seriously think it's a good idea to bring back fox hunting? Why??


Because it is in the Conservative Party manifesto (well we think it is based on a leaked email) to hold a free vote on reversing the ban. Theresa May was asked at a press conference for the general election about her views and she said she had always supported hunting and thought parliament should be allowed to decide. If she wins as big a majority as the polls suggest she will almost certainly win the vote. Some of us have written to our MPs or other candidates and mine for instance is saying yes he would vote for a repeal of the ban as he too supports hunting


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I'm confused. How is this even a question? Are there people who seriously think it's a good idea to bring back fox hunting? Why??


This article was in one of the papers...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.te...dropping-fox-hunting-pledge-conservative/amp/


----------



## Luna night (May 10, 2017)

It's a very cruel and savage sport, I don't believe it's necessary to chase a fox for miles then rip it to shreds by the hounds. How can anybody call it a sport Hate it !


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2017)

kittih said:


> This article was in one of the papers...
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.te...dropping-fox-hunting-pledge-conservative/amp/





rottiepointerhouse said:


> Because it is in the Conservative Party manifesto (well we think it is based on a leaked email) to hold a free vote on reversing the ban. Theresa May was asked at a press conference for the general election about her views and she said she had always supported hunting and thought parliament should be allowed to decide. If she wins as big a majority as the polls suggest she will almost certainly win the vote. Some of us have written to our MPs or other candidates and mine for instance is saying yes he would vote for a repeal of the ban as he too supports hunting


It still doesn't make sense though. What possible benefits could there be to bringing back fox hunting? They already have drag hunting, so what would be the point of making it live game again? Who would even lobby for that?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

David Cameron's father in law and other peers, their chums, wealthy elites and their sycophants who are unaccustomed to doing as they're told and having plebs interfering with their pastimes, pressuring their politician buddies who barely give a damn about the poor, let alone the fox. The hunting ban didn't go far enough, they were still allowed to kill foxes, just not send a pack of dogs after them, so the mindset and the logistics are still in place. 

I'm not surprised, it's never been off the agenda. That the tories think it's important enough to bring it up now has diminished them in many minds, but there is a chance that a landslide victory would give them enough MPs to give them the vote and the power to repeal it.

It's totally disgusting.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

What has the size of the government majority got to do with the result of a free vote?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

The more MPs they have elected in favour of a repeal, the more chance it's got.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A free vote means they can vote how they choose and not tow the party line.

One can only hope there are enough non-toffs and "country folk" in the House to out vote the ones who want the ban repealed.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Indeed, there are labour politicians in favour of the repeal too. If people are concerned enough, they need to find out which way their candidates are likely to vote before they choose who to vote for.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> It still doesn't make sense though. What possible benefits could there be to bringing back fox hunting? They already have drag hunting, so what would be the point of making it live game again? Who would even lobby for that?


The Conservative party and a large number of their supporters were opposed to the ban in the first place and said they would repeal it if they were in power. After the 2010 election they were in coalition so didn't have a big enough majority to get it through and after the 2015 election they were going to hold the vote until the SNP came out and said they would vote against so they didn't hold the vote but the people who want it back such as the Countryside Alliance won't be happy until they overturn the ban.



Satori said:


> What has the size of the government majority got to do with the result of a free vote?





Lurcherlad said:


> A free vote means they can vote how they choose and not tow the party line.
> 
> One can only hope there are enough non-toffs and "country folk" in the House to out vote the ones who want the ban repealed.


Because if they are returned with a larger majority there will be quite a few new MP's wanting to curry favour with the hierarchy, it would take a very brave newbie to go against what the leader of the party has made perfectly clear she supports and wants even if there were against it. However selection of new Tory MPs particularly in rural areas is likely to take their views on hunting into account and I very much doubt they will select someone to stand if they know they are anti hunting.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Elles said:


> Indeed, there are labour politicians in favour of the repeal too. If people are concerned enough, they need to find out which way their candidates are likely to vote before they choose who to vote for.


Only 3 at the last vote (Kate Hoey being one of them).

League against cruel sports asking people to contact their candidates to ask their views so that they know this is an important issue to people

https://e-activist.com/page/9110/action/1?ea.url.id=926396&forwarded=true


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Lord Mancroft, chairman of the Council of Hunting Associations is a Tory peer and as far as I can tell seems quite vociferous in wanting a repeal of the hunting ban (from a quick scan of news articles). He and other pro hunt supporters are persuading others to vote for a repeal and are hoping with a strong Tory majority they will succeed. :-(


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Elles said:


> Indeed, there are labour politicians in favour of the repeal too. If people are concerned enough, they need to find out which way their candidates are likely to vote before they choose who to vote for.


I replied to Dr Pepper about this ... couldn't find it then I realise that this poster had replied on the General Election thread. Anyway here's the results from the last vote, so just 3 Lab MP's at the time.

_On 15 September 2004, MPs supported the second reading of the Hunting Bill in a free vote by 356 to 166. _

*How they voted (Yes/No)*


_Conservative: 6/137_
_Labour: 318/3_
_Lib Dem: 32/16_
_Plaid Cymru: 0/4_
_Ulster Unionist: 0/4_
_Independent: 0/2_
_Source: publicwhip.org.uk_


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dr Pepper said:


> We'll I'm all for fox hunting, it's traditional and something we can be proud to call British. The fox is top of it's food chain and shows no qualms about killing chickens or other prey, so why's it cruel to play it at it's own game? What about all the poor hounds, often fifty plus, who put all the effort in just to end up with a bit of rag rather a fox? It's also not the preserve of the rich either, many "ordinary" hard working people, and children, enjoy hunting. Foxes also need their numbers controlled as they are a major pest, and rapidly becoming more so in urban areas, we really need to extend fox hunting to take place in towns and cities rather than restricting it to the countryside. Foxes are the scourge of our wildlife and the fewer there are the better. There, I don't actually believe any of that and detest fox hunting, but was surprised the thread hadn't attracted a troll so thought I'd do the honours. Who's already clicked the "quote" button in readiness to reply!!!!


I'm just going to slap you around the face with a maggot ridden carcass.



Dr Pepper said:


> _I'm against hunting_, drag hunting provides the same thrill for the horse riders. But for the majority it's not actually a issue as they never encounter it.
> 
> *I'd also bet many a Labour and Lib' Dem' candidate would support fox hunting, so make sure who you are voting for and not just the headline.*
> 
> ...


Wrong about Labour.

I can't see that voting Tory is a stronger position against the ban...that seems ludicrous! We've only got May's word it's a free vote. It's election time and she's trying to appeal the Tory establishment. A free vote vaguely gives the Tory anti-fox hunting voter a reason to still vote for them. Change the tactics and bring in the whips and the pro hunting Tory minority will be happy too. Keeps her onside with her own. Outside the Tory's we're all picking up on Free, but I'd bet a fiver that if they get it won't be a free vote at all.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

That was quite a long time ago. We still have the same labour mp (well we did) but some areas might not? Ours is anti fox hunting, anti badger culls and asked the right questions regarding the NHS, welfare and refugees, so I'll vote for him prob. 

Our area has a new conservative candidate and the only speech I've seen from him so far mentions strong and strong and stable and his support for the strong and stable Mrs May, so I don't think I even need to ask what he thinks.

Lib dems aren't saying much at the moment.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> I'm just going to slap you around the face with a maggot ridden carcass.
> 
> Wrong about Labour.
> 
> I can't see that voting Tory is a stronger position against the ban...that seems ludicrous! We've only got May's word it's a free vote. It's election time and she's trying to appeal the Tory establishment. A free vote vaguely gives the Tory anti-fox hunting voter a reason to still vote for them. Change the tactics and bring in the whips and the pro hunting Tory minority will be happy too. Keeps her onside with her own. Outside the Tory's we're all picking up on Free, but I'd bet a fiver that if they get it won't be a free vote at all.


Can we leave the maggots out of it pleeeeeease.

Yes you're right I'm wrong, thought there would be more opposition parties being in favour, it's a good thing they are not.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dr Pepper said:


> Can we leave the maggots out of it pleeeeeease.
> 
> Yes you're right I'm wrong, thought there would be more opposition parties being in favour, it's a good thing they are not.


Poor maggots


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> Poor maggots


Yes, very few people stand up for the humble maggot, it's a travesty.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll be absolutely devastated if they repeal the ban. Its not perfect, trail hunts are still 'accidentally' killing foxes on a regular basis, so the act does need strengthening but its been a great step forward. I cannot begin to understand the mentality of those who think its ok to chase a terrified animal with a pack of dogs. Its sadistic blood lust nothing more. Personally I would love to see trail hunts banned outright.

_"The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated"_ ~ Ghandi


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I think shes brilliant

Both sides must be happy ....................and it will be a NO vote result, fox hunting is unpopular (except amongst chickens) and with a vote the the issue can be put to bed for all time.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> I'll be absolutely devastated if they repeal the ban. Its not perfect, trail hunts are still 'accidentally' killing foxes on a regular basis, so the act does need strengthening but its been a great step forward. I cannot begin to understand the mentality of those who think its ok to chase a terrified animal with a pack of dogs. Its sadistic blood lust nothing more. Personally I would love to see trail hunts banned outright.
> 
> _"The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated"_ ~ Ghandi


Can you prevent road traffic killing foxes?

As for Ghandi/India shall we judge India on how it treats beasts of burden or cats and dogs?...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> I think shes brilliant
> 
> Both sides must be happy ....................and it will be a NO vote result, fox hunting is unpopular (except amongst chickens) and with a vote the the issue can be put to bed for all time.


And then what would happen when they want to take everyones attention off something else?

It'll never even go for a vote, it's too precious to be dangled in front of the gullible


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> As for Ghandi/India shall we judge India on how it treats beasts of burden or cats and dogs?...


The cow is the most sacred animal in India, whereas Theresa May is not. :Smug


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> I think shes brilliant
> 
> Both sides must be happy ....................and it will be a NO vote result, fox hunting is unpopular (except amongst chickens) and with a vote the the issue can be put to bed for all time.


I bet you'd think she was brilliant if she gave a free vote to repeal the ban on dogfighting & other blood sports.

The animal loving side aren't happy - we are horrified.

The tory party represent the elite, they don't give a damn what the majority think. They are obsessed with repealing the ban. May is so concerned about the 'will of the people' that she wants to reintroduce foxhunting- despite 84% of Brits being against it?. Speaks volumes.



Colliebarmy said:


> Can you prevent road traffic killing foxes?
> 
> As for Ghandi/India shall we judge India on how it treats beasts of burden or cats and dogs?...


Do people go around deliberately running foxes over? No. I'm really not surprised you cant see the difference between accidentally killing something & calculated animal cruelty of the most horrific kind.

I don't think Ghandi was saying India was a benchmark for animal welfare. That said, unlike this country, India is at least progressing.

http://www.firstpost.com/india/india-more-progressive-than-us-on-animal-welfare-policies-976907.html



rona said:


> *And then what would happen when they want to take everyones attention off something else?*
> 
> It'll never even go for a vote, it's too precious to be dangled in front of the gullible


Like the sell off of our NHS for example?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> I think shes brilliant
> 
> Both sides must be happy ....................and it will be a NO vote result, fox hunting is unpopular (except amongst chickens) and with a vote the the issue can be put to bed for all time.


If recent history has shown anything it's most MP's do not vote to represent those who voted them in.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> May is so concerned about the 'will of the people' that she wants to reintroduce foxhunting- despite 84% of Brits being against it?. Speaks volumes.


The British People. It's one of her annoying phrases, alongside Strong and Stable. I have to turn the tv channel over if she appears, because I couldn't bear to hear her saying 'The British People' or 'Strong and Stable' one more time.

She's a liar and a hypocrite is what she is, but then that's the dictionary definition of Tory politician isn't it? More of The British People wanted to see an end to foxhunting than wanted to leave the Eu, but it seems her Strong and Stable strength and stability is reserved for special cases.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Elles said:


> The British People. It's one of her annoying phrases, alongside Strong and Stable. I have to turn the tv channel over if she appears, because I couldn't bear to hear her saying 'The British People' or 'Strong and Stable' one more time.
> 
> She's a liar and a hypocrite is what she is, but then that's the dictionary definition of Tory politician isn't it? More of The British People wanted to see an end to foxhunting than wanted to leave the Eu, but it seems her Strong and Stable strength and stability is reserved for special cases.


Gosh, you've summed up exactly how I feel. Shes so disingenuous, robotic & cold. I'm sure shes an android! lol I wish we still had the rep button Elles so I could give you a green blob for this post. Who'd have thought it on a foxhunting thread as well


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I wouldn't wish to see the ban lifted .....it's something best left in the past. It isn't necessary as a way of culling and I am pretty sure drag hunting is just as much fun for those that enjoy riding.
> 
> Well, more fun actually as there isn't any blood.
> 
> J


Completely agree. I'll admit it, I used to hunt and I enjoyed it. Not the killing part (hated that but there was no alternative at the time), but the riding bit. I posted this on another forum about a favourite horse related memory:

Think mine was a day out hunting when I was 13/14, so would have been the '88 or '89 season. I was out with my sister. Subs were £60 for Pony Club members and £2 cap. We had a late start due to frost, so moved off from the meet at about half 11. Lots of milling around the first covert for what seemed like hours, then on to the second covert at Buckshaws. a shout went up and we were off. My pony (Whiskey) never believed in exerting himself more than neccessary so jumping was usually out of the question, but this day he got the bit between his teeth and flew the jumps with everyone else. Sister was happy as she always had to fanny about trying to find a gate with me.

We ran south at a good speed for what seemed like hours. Hedge after hedge we flew, through a river and galloping on, past ravines and crags. Caught up with the hounds at another covert near the hunt kennels. Within minutes, another shout and we were off again. This time across more rolling sort of countryside, I think we'd lost half the field by this point. Was the first (and last) time I'd ever jumped wire. Came to a stop near Whalton and spent a while hanging around the next covert waiting for the rest of the field and catching our breath.

Off again, this time across proper "English" countryside. Hedges seemed to come up every 25-30 strides. Realised that there was only the Master, my sister, Ian and Ben (both similar age to us) and I out in front. Hounds ran from Whalton, to Bolam and on to Wallington. The Master's horse tripped itself before a hedge and he shouted "get on with you" to us and that was it. Four of us, all under 16 chasing after the Huntsman taking the hedges 4 abreast like we were the first 4 horses in the second back straight of the National.

Last fence was a wall into the Wallington Estate, ditch before it, ditch after it. We jumped that and caught up with the hounds by a covert. All the horses were steaming, so were we. The Master arrived about a minute after us and due to the fading light decided to call it a day. I've never felt exhilaration like that, I never had another day as good as that. It was unbeatable. I was never really happy about the whole catching foxes bit of hunting so the best bit was that despite scaring up 4 foxes none were caught.

As someone who has been there and done it, I don't want to see the ban repealed. The status quo is acceptable as far as I'm concerned. I do think though that the Countryside Alliance are correct in this assertion though

The Countryside Alliance note that "The Act makes it an offence to hunt a mouse with a dog but not a rat, you can legally hunt a rabbit but not a hare. You can flush a fox to guns with two dogs legally but if you use three it's an offence. You can flush a fox to a bird of prey with as many dogs as you like."

It's time it was all tidied up. Had Theresa May said there was to be a vote to tidy it up I don't think it would have had a negative effect, but announcing an intention to give a free vote for a repeal is madness.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Goblin said:


> If recent history has shown anything it's most MP's do not vote to represent those who voted them in.


If the constituants can see how each MP votes they may have to actually represent the wishes of the people... not just suck up to them for every GE


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> If the constituants can see how each MP votes they may have to actually represent the wishes of the people... not just suck up to them for every GE


We can already see how they vote CB - https://www.theyworkforyou.com/ And Mays voting history is shocking.

.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

sesmo said:


> Completely agree. I'll admit it, I used to hunt and I enjoyed it. Not the killing part (hated that but there was no alternative at the time), but the riding bit. I posted this on another forum about a favourite horse related memory:
> 
> Think mine was a day out hunting when I was 13/14, so would have been the '88 or '89 season. I was out with my sister. Subs were £60 for Pony Club members and £2 cap. We had a late start due to frost, so moved off from the meet at about half 11. Lots of milling around the first covert for what seemed like hours, then on to the second covert at Buckshaws. a shout went up and we were off. My pony (Whiskey) never believed in exerting himself more than neccessary so jumping was usually out of the question, but this day he got the bit between his teeth and flew the jumps with everyone else. Sister was happy as she always had to fanny about trying to find a gate with me.
> 
> ...


I can't say as I enjoyed reading of your romp across the countryside not least because 4 under 16 year olds racing around and jumping ditches at high speed whilst in pursuit of a fox sound like an accident waiting to happen, it sounds like you were very lucky not to get injured or for one of your horses to sustain a serious injury.

This is The Countryside Alliances response to Theresa May's comments

Chief Executive Tim Bonner writes:

Yesterday Theresa May confirmed that a commitment to a vote on repealing the Hunting Act would remain in the Conservative manifesto for the General Election. When asked about the issue she replied:

"As it happens, personally, I've always been in favour of fox hunting and we maintain our commitment - we had a commitment previously - as a Conservative Party to allow a free vote and that would allow Parliament to take a decision on this."

As we all know the Hunting Act never really had anything to do with foxes. It was a misplaced and prejudiced attack on a group within the rural community by those on the left of politics who think class war is a legitimate aim. The hunting community has been extraordinarily resilient and stoic in the years since the Act was passed but we must be very clear that despite that resilience the Hunting Act continues to cause real problems.

Hunts are the subject of constant vindictive allegations by animal rights activists, and their employees and supporters are often investigated and sometimes prosecuted. Whilst very few hunts have been successfully prosecuted under the Act but the impact on hunt staff is unpleasant and in some cases intolerable. Meanwhile, vast amounts of police time is being wasted investigating spurious allegations, and when cases do reach court they can consume huge amounts of public resource.

*Unsurprisingly the animal rights movement, which cares little for animals, has never even attempted to show that there has been any benefit for wild mammals as a result of the Act. They know that control continues using a number of legal methods and that the Hunting Act has not improved animal welfare, nor saved the life of a single fox.*

The Prime Minister is therefore quite right to support overturning the ban and allowing properly conducted hunting with dogs to restart. This would correct an historic injustice and get rid of one of the most illiberal laws passed in modern times. At the same time it would relieve the police and courts of a substantial burden and allow hunt staff to carry out their jobs without the constant fear of prosecution.

The bit I've bolded is a very strange way of looking at the act and totally ignores the fact that a huge majority of the population of this country want the act to stay.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> If the constituants can see how each MP votes they may have to actually represent the wishes of the people... not just suck up to them for every GE


As mentioned, they already can. If latest campaigns are an example of the future people don't care about little things like facts and are happy to allow it. More important are catch phrases such as "strong and stable", "take back control". The public in general do not hold MP's to account for their actions so long as the party leader says generally the right things. In general elections in their mind, they don't vote for their local MP (even though that is what they are actually doing). Even in the GE thread it's generally May this, Corbyn this.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

May and Corbyn are the public face and give us an idea of the party line, so of course we're going to discuss them. If you read the GE thread here, some are looking at individual representatives and how voting goes in our areas. For my area the only candidate I can really get a good idea about is my Labour candidate. It's not easy and what's the point in me discussing with someone from Newcastle the policies of who I'm voting for in Exeter. More productive to discuss party leaders and party policy overall imo.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

..


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

The ban on fox hunting will never be lifted. She is giving a free vote to appease some of the supporters who want it lifted knowing full well it will be well and truly defeated by the majority of mp's who are against hunting
She can the say "Well, you had your vote and got your answer, the ban continues"


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Bisbow said:


> The ban on fox hunting will never be lifted. She is giving a free vote to appease some of the supporters who want it lifted knowing full well it will be well and truly defeated by the majority of mp's who are against hunting
> She can the say "Well, you had your vote and got your answer, the ban continues"


Not sure how you can be so certain about that as it depends entirely on the majority she gets and who the new elected MPs are. In the leaked email from Lord Mancroft trying to rally hunt supporters to vote Conservative he explained why the vote had not taken place in the two previous parliaments, mainly because they do not want to hold the vote until they are pretty sure they can win it. Early in the 2015 session when the Conservatives were elected with a majority of 17 they were going to hold the vote because the SNP had stated they were not going to vote on any issues that were not concerning Scotland. They then changed their minds and said they would vote against lifting the ban so the Conservatives dropped their plans for a vote. He states they need two things to successfully get the ban overturned - 1. For the vote to be in the Conservative Manifesto and 2. A big enough majority. If they get a huge majority this time they are far more likely to hold the vote and in all likelihood win it as the Conservatives Against Hunting group estimate only about 30 - 50 Conservative MPs would vote to keep the ban.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I can't say as I enjoyed reading of your romp across the countryside not least because 4 under 16 year olds racing around and jumping ditches at high speed whilst in pursuit of a fox sound like an accident waiting to happen, it sounds like you were very lucky not to get injured or for one of your horses to sustain a serious injury.
> 
> This is The Countryside Alliances response to Theresa May's comments
> 
> ...


It is indeed an odd way to look at it. I live in a rural area and I can't say that I've seen any decrease in wild animal welfare. Certainly of late, the number of healthy foxes and badgers I see has increased. Whether this is down to good weather and an abundant supply of small mammals or to different control techniques (for foxes) who knows- I don't.

Any way, must get back to the garden. Digging up an area to create a wild life/flower area, but most of the soil appears to be made of stones!


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

To hell with hunting and all the Camillas and Ruperts that take part in it.....most of us would rather read stories like this.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-39900840


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

You'd think there are more serious things to be worrying about and planning for...but it is still a worry that amidst all the Brexit talks & negotiations this somewhat 'minor' issue gets passed and repealed!


I'm vehemently against it. So much so I've even considered joining my local sab team this coming Boxing day for my village hunt. Although, seeing the abuse they receive and even the physical injuries I'm not sure I'm thick skinned enough to cope with that.

This local hunt caught & killed a Fox two xmas's ago and the police are more concerned with the fact the sabs are trespassing across fields than the fact illegal hunting is taking place!  :Rage


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

It's atrocious that police time needs to be wasted on this kind of thing. (Sabs or hunts). Our force is barely large enough to deal with 'normal' stuff than have to mess about with this kind of thing.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

_"Love life . All life . Let's dump lies , prejudice and cruelty , let's value truth and _
_beauty & create not kill, let's leave a better world" _Chris Packham.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> _"Love life . All life . Let's dump lies , prejudice and cruelty , let's value truth and _
> _beauty & create not kill, let's leave a better world" _Chris Packham.
> 
> View attachment 310844


That is a beautiful photograph.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

*May: I have always supported fox hunting*









ITV News

Posted at15:08
Theresa May tells Facebook questioners she has "always supported fox hunting", but it's one of those issues people are either for or against.

She says she's not "bringing back fox hunting", but wants to offer a free vote on the issue.

She insists it is "not the most important issue the country is facing".


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

*Tory fears as fox spotted on top of horse*
15-05-17

**

*TORY fears of a brutal fox insurgency are growing after one of them was spotted trying to ride a horse.*

Martin Bishop, a big fat Tory who farms eight million acres near Asterley in Shropshire, said: "It was all a bit haphazard. He obviously didn't know where to put his back legs and he kept falling off.

"But he was wearing a little hat, so they obviously know about equestrian safety. I'll tell you what, once these buggers get the hang of it, I am a dead man walking."

Bill McKay, assistant chief constable of Shropshire Police, said: "I would advise Tories to stay indoors unless they're very good at hiding in hedgerows or able to leave some kind of false scent.

"But if a Tory does find itself in open countryside with a group of mounted foxes hurtling towards it, it should either pretend to be a tree or dig a hole really, really quickly."

Professor Henry Brubaker, of the Institute for Studies, said: "There is no more dangerous combination in all of nature than a fox who knows how to ride a horse.

"It would be fascinating to see a group of mounted foxes up close. I wonder if they'll be txxts"


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> *May: I have always supported fox hunting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what people wanted her to do. If she had said the opposite she would have been called a liar and if she refused to answer she would have been accused of avoiding answering.........What was she supposed to do?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

suewhite said:


> View attachment 310847


YUK......he makes me want to heave


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> I don't know what people wanted her to do. If she had said the opposite she would have been called a liar and if she refused to answer she would have been accused of avoiding answering.........What was she supposed to do?


Maybe she should have said she supports it if that's the case, but as with the referendum it has been voted on and that vote stands there will be no u turn on either instead of sucking up to those that want it repealed I think it is about 78%+ of the public don't want it changed.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> *May: I have always supported fox hunting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why though must she offer a free vote? That's what I don't understand.

That said David Cameron promised the same and nothing came of it.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> That is a beautiful photograph.


He's a very talented photographer so I wouldn't be surprised if he hadn't taken that photograph himself.

He's also shared more stunning photographs along with his tweets. These -
_
As we watch wildlife disappearing so rapidly across the planet do you want to be 
the generation who stood by as it got killed for kicks ?_

_I'm not an 'animal rights activist' or a 'bunny hugger' , I'm a conservationist and
like 84% of people in the U.K. I oppose fox hunting_ .









_Traditions are not just about how long , they are about relevance , preserving 
them should be about contemporary context and morality_










_Do you want to return to hunting because it's a 'tradition' - like slavery , burning
witches or child labour ? It's your choice ._ .










_
>8/10 UK residents and >7/10 Cons voters don't want to see this little beauty torn
to pieces by dogs for fun . Do you ? It's your choice_

.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Maybe she should have said she supports it if that's the case, but as with the referendum it has been voted on and that vote stands there will be no u turn on either instead of sucking up to those that want it repealed I think it is about 78%+ of the public don't want it changed.


Did she say that? Did anyone see that come out of her own mouth?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> Did she say that? Did anyone see that come out of her own mouth?


What that she supports another vote? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/election-2017-39861011


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> I don't know what people wanted her to do. If she had said the opposite she would have been called a liar and if she refused to answer she would have been accused of avoiding answering.........What was she supposed to do?


Do you mean what was she supposed to do in this interview or in general? In this interview I don't think she had any choice but to admit she supports hunting as she has already said it on camera in a previous interview but in general I would say she should not have agreed to have the free vote in the manifesto (if indeed it is as so far I haven't seen the manifesto but am going on the leaked email and her comments). She should have told the Countryside Alliance and the bloodthirsty bast--ds that want the ban lifted that as by far the majority of the population do not want it lifted it would be undemocratic to go ahead with the vote. She was opposed to Brexit herself but is constantly repeating that "Brexit means Brexit" (which I'm not disagreeing with) and the wishes of the people must be implemented but more people are against hunting than were in favour of Brexit so why does she feel its OK to go against the majority who don't want the ban lifted yet can't ago against the much smaller majority who wanted Brexit? I would hazard a guess that its because she doesn't think enough people will alter their vote over hunting (because most will feel there are bigger issues that are more important) whereas a lot would alter their voting over Brexit.



Dogloverlou said:


> Why though must she offer a free vote? That's what I don't understand.
> 
> That said David Cameron promised the same and nothing came of it.


I think you will find some of the very wealthy Conservative backers are pro hunting as of course she is and many conservative MPs are. It has been in the Conservative manifesto in 2010 & 2015 to hold a vote on reversing the ban brought in by Labour but nothing came of it the previous two times because in 2010 the Conservatives were part of the alliance with the Lib Dems so had no majority and in 2015 although they had a majority of 17 and planned to hold the vote once the SNP came out and said they would vote against it (having previously said they wouldn't vote on matters not directly to do with Scotland) they again knew they didn't have a big enough majority. They didn't want to hold the vote unless they knew they stood a very good chance of winning. Lord Mancroft in the leaked email said they needed two things 1. for it to be in the manifesto and 2. A good majority.

In a leaked message seen by the Mirror, the Tory peer wrote: "This is the chance we have been waiting for.

"*A majority of 50 or more would give us a real opportunity for repeal of the Hunting Act.*

"This is by far the best opportunity we have had since the ban, and is probably the best we are likely to get in the foreseeable future."

If the polls are right and they get a majority in the region of 150 - 170 then I'm afraid they will get their way and we will be seeing foxes ripped to pieces again 



rona said:


> Did she say that? Did anyone see that come out of her own mouth?


Yes in the interview which was shown on the BBC last week and which I linked to on the General Election thread.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Why though must she offer a free vote? That's what I don't understand.
> 
> That said David Cameron promised the same and nothing came of it.


I think it's tactical. She has answered the question, appeased the Torys who support it but not committed to actually passing it because it leaves room for it to fail. That's assuming we all trust that it'll be a free vote... she hasn't had very many free votes so far.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

> _Traditions are not just about how long , they are about relevance , preserving
> them should be about contemporary context and morality _


This quote pretty much sums it up for me .....as I said in my last post, I think 'hunting' should be consigned to the past .......

.......however, looking at the photo of Brian May cuddling a fox cub, I don't really think we need to cutsiefy them. (I don't endorse the Lassie syndrome either). Foxes are part and parcel of the countryside and now part and parcel of towns, too .....just like rats as it happens. I have both coming into in my open garden. Funnily enough though people tend to go 'ewwww' when I mention rats and ahhhh when i mention foxes. We have a magnificent Vole too .....but unfortunately people think it's a rat. 

We don't need to make animals cutsie to love them. We can love them because they are animals.

J


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> This quote pretty much sums it up for me .....as I said in my last post, I think 'hunting' should be consigned to the past .......
> 
> .......however, looking at the photo of Brian May cuddling a fox cub, I don't really think we need to cutsiefy them. (I don't endorse the Lassie syndrome either). Foxes are part and parcel of the countryside and now part and parcel of towns, too .....just like rats as it happens. I have both coming into in my open garden. Funnily enough though people tend to go 'ewwww' when I mention rats and ahhhh when i mention foxes. We have a magnificent Vole too .....but unfortunately people think it's a rat.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

rona said:


> I don't know what people wanted her to do. If she had said the opposite she would have been called a liar and if she refused to answer she would have been accused of avoiding answering.........What was she supposed to do?


What she should have done if she was a remotely reasonable person is to admit to voting against the ban, (which wouldn't be a lie), yet recognise public opposition to it, thus no vote to repel the ban would be forthcoming if she wins the election.

The Hunting lobby has waited for this moment. As RPH says a large Tory majority could make repelling of the ban very likely.

Anyone who remotely supports and praises such barbaric acts of cruelty is not fit to run the country. If she condones animal cruelty like this it makes you how will she treat the public, especially the sick and the poor. Already plenty of evidence with cuts in disability benefits as an example.

Don't be fooled by the large percentage against repelling the ban. A large majority in the forthcoming election for the Tories will justify them saying it's the will of the people, as the vote to repeal the ban was in their manifesto which the public voted on.....


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> This quote pretty much sums it up for me .....as I said in my last post, I think 'hunting' should be consigned to the past .......
> 
> .......however, looking at the photo of Brian May cuddling a fox cub, I don't really think we need to cutsiefy them. (I don't endorse the Lassie syndrome either). Foxes are part and parcel of the countryside and now part and parcel of towns, too .....just like rats as it happens. I have both coming into in my open garden. Funnily enough though people tend to go 'ewwww' when I mention rats and ahhhh when i mention foxes. We have a magnificent Vole too .....but unfortunately people think it's a rat.
> 
> ...


In general agree. I am a great beleiver in " the grip of the animal lover who's been bitten before" to paraphrase James Herriot.

But maybe we are judging May wrong. Instead of thinking he loves foxes because they are "cute", I think he is using the "cute" factor to grab the immediate attention of the easily distracted general public. A black and white, well reasoned and well argued argument against hunting may influence opinions, but the "cute" accompanying picture is what attracts people to "click" or "share" in the first place.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Catharinem said:


> But maybe we are judging May wrong. Instead of thinking he loves foxes because they are "cute", I think he is using the "cute" factor to grab the immediate attention of the easily distracted general public. A black and white, well reasoned and well argued argument against hunting may influence opinions, but the "cute" accompanying picture is what attracts people to "click" or "share" in the first place.


yes. I really admire him and his work to stop the badger culling. .


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I find it a sickening "sport", and something that should stay well in the past.

We found a dead fox kit on our walk today and it was a sad sight, can't imagine ever wanting to shoot one (or get dogs to rip them apart, for that matter).


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

The top picture are foxes and the bottom picture are people.

People kill foxes whether hunting is banned or not. It's the perception of the type of people who fox hunt that makes it controversial enough to be a big issue. Keep the ban, but make it about the fox, not the people. Otherwise Sir Killalot just thinks it's about him. The ban needs looking at to go further, but it never will be whilst it's about stereotypes.

Eta most people who went foxhunting weren't Sir Killalots either.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

KittenKong said:


> View attachment 311116
> View attachment 311117


The captions are the wrong way round-and there is a small image in the top right corner with the caption "Jihadi John's day off"...


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Elles said:


> The top picture are foxes and the bottom picture are people.
> 
> People kill foxes whether hunting is banned or not. It's the perception of the type of people who fox hunt that makes it controversial enough to be a big issue. Keep the ban, but make it about the fox, not the people. Otherwise Sir Killalot just thinks it's about him. The ban needs looking at to go further, but it never will be whilst it's about stereotypes.
> 
> Eta most people who went foxhunting weren't Sir Killalots either.


I think the point is the way it's portrayed as "sport". People who see the slaughter of animals in this fashion deserved to be called scum in my opinion.

I'd say the same about bullfights and bull fighting. Bulls get killed in Spain too, but it's the way it's portrayed as "tradition", "sport" even "fun".



FeelTheBern said:


> The captions are the wrong way round-and there is a small image in the top right corner with the caption "Jihadi John's day off"...


Well spotted, didn't notice that. Red face indeed!. The image was shared on another group, it might have been "Britain for the people". No idea who"Jihadi John's day off" is, presume it's a left wing poster and nothing to do with Islamic extremism.

The captions being the wrong way round is obviously deliberate.

Still, I'm rather flabbergasted on an animal loving forum I find objections to foxhunters' captioned as "Vermin".

It's rather backfired on me. Seeing it has obviously caused offence I have deleted the post.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> As we all know the Hunting Act never really had anything to do with foxes. It was a misplaced and prejudiced attack on a group within the rural community by those on the left of politics who think class war is a legitimate aim


Complete and utter Bollox I couldn't care a hoot about the class system (in this case at least) its all about the foxes, i was never voting Tory anyway but my dislike has turned to hatred after that statement, snooty cow......Edited to say i don't mean you rottiepointerhouse i'm mad at that May woman 



KittenKong said:


> Bulls get killed in Spain too, but it's the way it's portrayed as "tradition", "sport" even "fun


I agree its a disgrace and probably worse than you think, years ago they decided it was to easy, the horses were drugged up, the bull was knackered from being stabbed by the clowns (or whatever they are called) before the bull fighter started (the list of cruelty goes on). Anyway they decided to do away with some of this and first fight of the season the bullfighter was killed so we are back to drugging the horses and stabbing the bull till he is almost dead from blood loss before the release the bull fighter, fighter my a55, bull d1ckhead more like it .......Sorry it just grates on me, but it is such a shame the fox can't fight back a bit more.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> Complete and utter Bollox I couldn't care a hoot about the class system (in this case at least) its all about the foxes, i was never voting Tory anyway but my dislike has turned to hatred after that statement, snooty cow......Edited to say i don't mean you rottiepointerhouse i'm mad at that May woman
> 
> I agree its a disgrace and probably worse than you think, years ago they decided it was to easy, the horses were drugged up, the bull was knackered from being stabbed by the clowns (or whatever they are called) before the bull fighter started (the list of cruelty goes on). Anyway they decided to do away with some of this and first fight of the season the bullfighter was killed so we are back to drugging the horses and stabbing the bull till he is almost dead from blood loss before the release the bull fighter, fighter my a55, bull d1ckhead more like it .......Sorry it just grates on me, but it is such a shame the fox can't fight back a bit more.


It was the chief executive of the Countryside Alliance what said it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> No idea who"Jihadi John's day off" is, presume it's a left wing poster and nothing to do with Islamic extremism.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Pretty good campaign video from League Against Cruel Sports (nothing nasty)






Please forward to your MP.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> The ban on fox hunting will never be lifted. She is giving a free vote to appease some of the supporters who want it lifted knowing full well it will be well and truly defeated by the majority of mp's who are against hunting
> She can the say "Well, you had your vote and got your answer, the ban continues"


May supports it herself.

According to Patrick Barkham if voters return an 80+ majority fox hunting will return to our countryside. Any fewer & it will be down to the Blue Foxes to save the day.

.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

KittenKong said:


> I think the point is the way it's portrayed as "sport". People who see the slaughter of animals in this fashion deserved to be called scum in my opinion.
> 
> I'd say the same about bullfights and bull fighting. Bulls get killed in Spain too, but it's the way it's portrayed as "tradition", "sport" even "fun".
> 
> ...


I didn't see your post but those who inflict horrific abuse on any wild animal are vermin in my eyes too. I learnt long ago that being on an animal forum doesn't automatically mean that all members care about all species of animal. Just look at the poll. My best friend in the whole world thinks fox hunting is disgusting yet she's not someone I would even call an animal lover. She wouldn't hurt one but she's just not interested in animals. Its a funny old world isn't it?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

Best not post what I was gonna say cause I'll get shot down in flames sorry people but I'm in the minority here not because I want to kill foxes or anything for that matter it's just tradition when I and thousands of other attended the country side march it was because we feel passionate about the countryside and it's traditions


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurch-er said:


> Best not post what I was gonna say cause I'll get shot down in flames sorry people but I'm in the minority here not because I want to kill foxes or anything for that matter it's just tradition when I and thousands of other attended the country side march it was because we feel passionate about the countryside and it's traditions


I was at the march too (big thing for me to go to London) thinking that our way of life was under threat. I still think it is by the way, but hunting didn't stop because a fox didn't get killed, no one lost their job, no hounds were destroyed, in fact hunting is more popular now than it ever was and hunts are thriving.
The tradition is still there. You don't need to kill a fox to preserve it, all you have to do is get rid of those ruddy sabs


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurch-er said:


> Best not post what I was gonna say cause I'll get shot down in flames sorry people but I'm in the minority here not because I want to kill foxes or anything for that matter it's just tradition when I and thousands of other attended the country side march it was because we feel passionate about the countryside and it's traditions


So for the sake of tradition you think its OK to set a pack of hounds after one wild animal, dig it out of its hole if it goes to ground, and let them rip it to shreds? When its dead its tradition to cut it open and blood the youngest hunt followers - like smear the blood on their faces oh and cut bits off to keep as a trophy. Stag hunting is also a tradition. I've got some lovely photos of a poor stag swimming across water being pursued by a pack of hounds and the terror in its eyes is heart breaking but never mind its tradition  or what about a nice bit of cubbing?

*WHAT IS CUB HUNTING?*
Cub hunting, as the name suggests, is the practice of hunting fox cubs and training young hounds to hunt. It is a type of hunting hardly ever spoken about publicly by the hunters as besides from being illegal, it is something we believe most people would find abhorrent. If hunts are going cub hunting as often as they were before the ban, as many as 10,000 fox cubs may be illegally killed every year during cub hunting.

Fox cub hunting, also known as cubbing - or in hunt circles, Autumn hunting - remains a dirty secret of the hunting world, and despite the ban on hunting wild mammals with dogs the practice remains a very important, and widely practiced, part of hunting.

*
WHY DO FOX HUNTS GO CUB HUNTING?*

To teach new hounds how to hunt - contrary to what the hunters say, hunting a live animal does not come naturally to a fox hound. As such the young dogs have to be taught how to hunt ready for the main season. This is done by hunting fox cubs over a much reduced area which pushes the fox cubs into the pack, rather than involving a long chase.
To disperse foxes - the practice of hunting fox cubs means the family of foxes in an area are more likely to be separated and take up residence elsewhere, especially if only some of the family are killed. This provides for better 'sport' later in the season. 
To kill foxes - The new hounds cannot be trained without learning about the kill. The killing of fox cubs will also be a key reason why farmers and other landowners give the hunt permission to cross their land, under the misguided notion that foxes need controlling, or that killing them is the best way to control numbers.

https://www.league.org.uk/fox-hunting

The suggestion that fox hunting is about 'pest control' can be dismissed very quickly by the fact that hunts have been caught capturing and raising foxes purely so they can then be hunted. In May 2015, a League investigation revealed 16 terrified fox cubs held captive in a barn linked to a fox hunt in Yorkshire. We rescued them, took them to a vet, and sadly one died, but we released the others to safety. We are proud to have protected those foxes.

While the scale of this fox 'factory' was shocking, it's not an isolated case. In December 2015, League Investigators released a fox found locked in a building near to where the Belvoir Hunt was meeting. It is worth mentioning that a few months later, while monitoring the same hunt, our Investigators were brutally attacked, leaving one with a broken neck, which we believe was retaliation for us rescuing this fox.

If a fox does succeed in escaping underground, hunt followers send terriers down the hole to trap the fox while they dig it out and then shoot it. Again, the Burns Report concluded that the inability to escape dogs underground causes the fox 'extreme fear' and is a 'serious compromise of its welfare.'

Autopsies reveal hunted foxes are not killed quickly, but endure numerous bites and tears to their flanks and hindquarters - causing enormous suffering before death. Foxes forced to face terriers underground can suffer injuries to the face, head and neck, as can the terriers.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> I was at the march too (big thing for me to go to London) thinking that our way of life was under threat. I still think it is by the way, but hunting didn't stop because a fox didn't get killed, no one lost their job, no hounds were destroyed, in fact hunting is more popular now than it ever was and hunts are thriving.
> The tradition is still there. You don't need to kill a fox to preserve it, all you have to do is get rid of those ruddy sabs


Well if they lift the ban Rona you might just meet me out there because I won't be standing by and doing nothing. Tradition my arse


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Well if they lift the ban Rona you might just meet me out there because I won't be standing by and doing nothing. Tradition my arse


I won't meet you out there because I don't hunt, never have and never will. I wouldn't sab either by the way.

You might bump into me taking pics of wildlife though


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> I won't meet you out there because I don't hunt, never have and never will. I wouldn't sab either by the way.
> 
> You might bump into me taking pics of wildlife though


I'm glad to hear it. Hope you aren't trying to take photos of anything those bas----ds are chasing. I can't bear the thought of going out and about and being faced with that again.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

What I hate about hunts is the digging out. Dogs chase and kill things, dogs practised in chasing and killing things do it quite well. That's not the worst part of hunts, the worst parts were still legal, but once they had the ban on the dogs and horses chasing foxes, the nasty parts could be ignored by most as a job well done as I feared. The law itself is stupid, just as the countryside commission say imo, but probably not for the same reasons.

There is no reason for bringing back hunting imo. Certainly no reason that comes close to standing up against a majority vote. There are many things that are tradition. A democracy is now traditional in this country. Foxhunting no longer is.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Elles said:


> What I hate about hunts is the digging out. Dogs chase and kill things, dogs practised in chasing and killing things do it quite well. That's not the worst part of hunts, the worst parts were still legal, but once they had the ban on the dogs and horses chasing foxes, the nasty parts could be ignored by most as a job well done as I feared. The law itself is stupid, just as the countryside commission say imo, but probably not for the same reasons.
> 
> There is no reason for bringing back hunting imo. Certainly no reason that comes close to standing up against a majority vote. There are many things that are tradition. A democracy is now traditional in this country. Foxhunting no longer is.


Some sick individuals around I'm afraid

https://www.league.org.uk/terrier-work

Since the passing of the Protection of Wild Mammals (Scotland) Act 2002 and the Hunting Act 2004 the League has not observed any decline in the frequency of terrier work. Hunts claiming to be lawfully trail hunting are still accompanied by terrier men whose purpose is to put terriers below ground to flush foxes to be shot or for an illegal hunt to continue - our Scottish hunt investigation demonstrated this.

Badgers are also often the victim of terrier work, but this is more commonly referred to as 'badger baiting'. Ultimately any wild animal can be subjected to terrier work, but the fox is the most common animal affected.

In addition to its role within fox hunting, terrier work also continues to occur as a standalone recreational pastime for individuals and gangs of men across the country who enjoy using their terriers to attack foxes and badgers.

In addition to individuals posting material relating to terrier work on social media, there are also numerous groups dedicated to terrier work on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and Bebo. These include 'I love to kill foxes' and various other working dog sites.

The League has made 57 complaints to social media platforms in relation to posted material and this has resulted in 48 pages being removed. It should be noted that this action is only undertaken when nothing of evidential value is found and it usually results in users creating new accounts.

All the evidence suggests that putting dogs underground to chase and fight foxes - terrier work - leads to some of the worst cruelty associated with hunting. The use of dogs underground should be prohibited as part of strengthened anti hunting laws as a matter of urgency.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Exactly! It was just as I feared, once the hunting ban came in, everyone sat back and thought that was it. Other than the very interested parties/extremists etc no-one wanted to know. The vast majority thought a ban on fox hunting, meant a ban on fox killing. It didn't. As I tried to explain before, it was why I was neither for nor against the ban at the time. It needed to be a better one, if people really didn't want foxes to suffer. The hunt itself wasn't the worst part, but this idea that it was all bloodthirsty toffs on horseback, meant it was viewed by most as the only part. 

Most people going foxhunting didn't want to actually see the fox killed, hence the increase in popularity of drag hunts and pleasure rides and that many people who went fox hunting and voted against the ban, don't want to see it back.

I agree with you totally @rottiepointerhouse


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Lurch-er said:


> Best not post what I was gonna say cause I'll get shot down in flames sorry people but I'm in the minority here not because I want to kill foxes or anything for that matter it's just tradition when I and thousands of other attended the country side march it was because we feel passionate about the countryside and it's traditions


You feel passionate towards the countryside.... but want people to hunt and kill foxes for no real reason, are they not part of the countryside? 

I don't understand that reasoning at all. I don't mean this in a harsh way, I just don't get the logic. Same with the 'tradition' argument. I don't "get" that argument ether.. A lot of things in years gone by, were considered traditions, but as the human race has matured, luckily we have chosen to leave the some of them where they belong - in the history book.

I applaud your attempt to put your point across in what is a very "hot" topic on a pet forum, but I just don't understand the logic.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

rona said:


>


I know. It makes me shudder. These people are allowed to vote.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

With how strong a topic this is and how heated it gets, is a repeal really likely to happen? As my dad pointed out there is bound to be riots and protests should it be repealed and just in general stir up a lot of trouble and emotions. Why on earth would you shoot yourself in the foot at such a critical & important time for the UK? Although I guess as someone else pointed out above ( sorry forgot who ) it would just be seen as a vote of support if she gets in anyway because the general public were aware of her intentions beforehand


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'm glad to hear it. Hope you aren't trying to take photos of anything those bas----ds are chasing. I can't bear the thought of going out and about and being faced with that again.


I have taken pictures of hunts when I've bumped into them, never seen a fox being chased even though the hounds have given cry. I assume it's when they've lost the laid scent and found it again



Elles said:


> What I hate about hunts is the digging out


Terrier work is still legal and still happens, just not with the hunt. That's the stupidity of this law. 
Foxes are still being dug up and snared but the hunts are still being targeted, most of which are happy to hunt scent. 
Good way of raising money if you target the rich and not the men actually doing the job. I can just imagine the hunt going to one piece of land, taking the sabs and attention with them,and the others in the area taking the opportunity to do the job


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> In addition to its role within fox hunting, terrier work also continues to occur as a standalone recreational pastime for individuals and gangs of men across the country who enjoy using their terriers to attack foxes and badgers.


Not all that do it do it for recreation. You do have to remember this and not get embroiled in the propaganda.

If you had a rouge fox taking some of your stock, lambs, fowl etc, What do you do?

Very difficult to shoot foxes at night, you need to know exactly where they are, to dispatch quickly before any more damage is done. The main way of doing that is go to the earth and do it there

In fact I've never known anyone that's gone after foxes as recreation and I've known quite a few that have killed foxes


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Lurch-er said:


> Best not post what I was gonna say cause I'll get shot down in flames sorry people but I'm in the minority here not because I want to kill foxes or anything for that matter it's just tradition when I and thousands of other attended the country side march it was because we feel passionate about the countryside and it's traditions


I think most PF members are better than to abuse individuals who support this activity, however strongly I/we may feel about it. You certainly won't get abuse from me.

The "British Tradition" issue, some do regard it as a wonderful British tradition in much the same way Spanish supporters of bullfighting feel about their "passionate sport".

Slowly but surely however people are coming round to how appalling the painful slaughter of animals for fun is. Times and traditions do change.

For Theresa May to repeal the ban is a major backwards step, agreed by over 90% of the population.

To make a stand in the world is to lead by example.

Repealing the ban sends the wrong message to itself and the rest of the world.


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

Ah well just as I thought we're all aloud an opinion as long as it goes along with the majority........ just happens mine is different


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Lurch-er said:


> Ah well just as I thought we're all aloud an opinion as long as it goes along with the majority........ just happens mine is different


People have been quite polite tbh (compared to what I have whitenessed on this forum!).

I think it's only fair if you can put your point that others can question it/challenge it. I for one always strive for healthy debate.

My mind isn't closed and I always strive to hear both sides of an arguement as it may be that your way of looking at things is not something I have considered and vice versa.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Who said you aren't allowed an opinion? You're perfectly entitled to your opinion. Your conclusions are wrong that's all. The countryside hasn't been destroyed, because of a ban on fox hunting, its barely changed and people still hunt, just not foxes (mainly, if they're behaving themselves). Fracking and building is more dangerous to the countryside. If you want a repeal on the foxhunting ban, you'll have to do better than 'it's traditional'.  These day foxes are more of a problem in urban areas and no one wants to go hunting on housing estates.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurch-er said:


> Ah well just as I thought we're all aloud an opinion as long as it goes along with the majority........ just happens mine is different


You were allowed an opinion but this is a discussion forum so we are also allowed to disagree with your opinion.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurch-er said:


> Ah well just as I thought we're all aloud an opinion as long as it goes along with the majority........ just happens mine is different


But why does a Fox have to be killed? As I said, I'm not against fox control if needed but cannot see why this method is any better than any other......well, maybe better than ruddy snares which I hate with a vengeance, purely by the fact that it's quicker



Elles said:


> The countryside hasn't been destroyed, because of a ban on fox hunting, its barely changed


Oh I think it has, the hunting act was just the first nail 

It's why I marched through that disgusting city, not for hunting but for what I saw as the death knell of a way of life.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Ah, it's the same down here pretty much, apart from a few permissive bridlepaths being closed, but the farmers didn't want to open them in the first place, they did it for the money. That's got nothing to do with hunting.

Why do you feel the countryside has suffered a death knell due to the foxhunting ban? Everything down here seems business as usual. When farms close it's for development. Where I have my horse now belongs to the church, rented to a farmer, but has outline planning, so we're not expecting to be here long. 

It all seems to me that even if hunting had continued involving foxes, it'd be the same. 

I didn't march as you know. I stayed and looked after my friends' horse's so they could, but unless we stop breeding I don't think the countryside has much hope really. Development, fracking, wind farms, acres of solar panels, new roads, new runways, the list goes on.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Fox hunting & the terrier men that go with them haven't gone away. Foxes are still being 'accidentally' killed by hunts, terrier men are still digging out!. Trail hunts are just a cover for illegal hunting. The only way to stop foxes being brutilised is to ban trail hunts outright. The Hunting Act is a great piece of legislation, it just needs to be strengthened.


----------



## Bullbreedlover (Nov 14, 2014)

I agree. Just because the laws may have changed doesnt mean the hunting has gone.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

After the very sad loss of Roger Moore this week I think its fitting to post what he thought about blood sports. And I couldn't agree with him more - or Moore.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

6 people now.:Jawdrop

6 people who would lift the ban. Well, 5 if you take into consideration Elles apparently did it for a wind up.

No matter.

I'd like to invite those five people into Zara's enclosure. One by one.

Should be fun.:Hilarious


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> 6 people now.:Jawdrop
> 
> 6 people who would lift the ban. Well, 5 if you take into consideration Elles apparently did it for a wind up.
> 
> ...


Oh now that's one blood sport I'd really enjoy :Hilarious


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Oh now that's one blood sport I'd really enjoy :Hilarious


We could call it 'People Coursing' Noush'


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Hundreds of years ago people used to take good food and vy for the best seats at a public hanging because it was tradition. Some traditions need to die. Illegal hunting is one. I can't believe that 'tradition' is mean to be a viable reason.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I've asked all my local candidates what their views are on fox hunting and the badger cull.

The Labour and Green candidates have answered - they are anti both.

No response from LibDem.

Was promised an answer (since 10th May) from the Tory - still waiting.

Looks like I'll be voting Green again.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I have voted (we have a postal vote)


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

People coursing lol no double standards here then,having said that I'll give it a try I learnt how to deal with dogs big or otherwise


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I've asked all my local candidates what their views are on fox hunting and the badger cull.
> 
> The Labour and Green candidates have answered - they are anti both.
> 
> ...


Just received this response from the Tory's office:

Basically - read the Manifesto! 

My response:

Quote
The Manifesto represents the Party and I was interested in his personal view on these two topics in particular as he will be the one voting on these issues about which I have very strong views.

Given that it is proposed there will be a free vote on the repeal of the Fox Hunting ban his personal view would have been important to me. Especially as the previous incumbent and I were rarely in agreement and that affected my decision in the previous Election.

I have had much more informative responses from the other Candidates, who were very happy to answer my questions, which has been very helpful.
Unquote

Decision made!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This morning a further response from his office:

Quote
The manifesto represents x's views.
Unquote



My response:

Quote
The only reference I can find on the free vote is:
"We will grant a free vote, on a government bill in government time, to give parliament the opportunity to decide the future of the Hunting Act."
Which I already knew and it doesn't tell me how x plans to vote - which was my original question.
Clearly he is not prepared to tell me.
I won't waste any more of your time (or mine) pursuing this but this exercise has certainly helped me to finalise my decision for Election Day, none the less.
Unquote

:Finger

X appears to be just like his predecessor  

I'm hovering between 2 now, but it won't be Tory!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> This morning a further response from his office:
> 
> Quote
> The manifesto represents x's views.
> ...


Well said LL! I'm sure he'll get the message lol I have so much respect for people like you who vote with their conscience & stand up for the voiceless x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> Well said LL! I'm sure he'll get the message lol I have so much respect for people like you who vote with their conscience & stand up for the voiceless x


Apart from the fact that it seems he supports Teresa May's standpoint, the fact that he (or his office ) don't think I deserve a straight answer on a straight question really gets my goat!

The conceit and arrogance! unch


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I think these MPs have seriously forgotten they are there to represent their constituents. Obviously that doesn't mean they have to vote the way every person who writes to them thinks they should but they should treat us with respect (we pay their wages) and at least explain how they intend to vote on a particular issue and why and invite you to put your point of view across not just tell you to read the manifesto. Disgusting arrogance.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Apart from the fact that it seems he supports Teresa May's standpoint, the fact that he (or his office ) don't think I deserve a straight answer on a straight question really gets my goat!
> 
> The conceit and arrogance! unch


Its not good enough at all.

Theres a anti hunt protest noon today. I hope they get a good turn out.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think these MPs have seriously forgotten they are there to represent their constituents. Obviously that doesn't mean they have to vote the way every person who writes to them thinks they should but they should treat us with respect (we pay their wages) and at least explain how they intend to vote on a particular issue and why and invite you to put your point of view across not just tell you to read the manifesto. Disgusting arrogance.


My MP is pretty good to be fair. I've lost count of the emails I've sent him & hes replied to most of them & thankfully he does seem to represent my views on wildlife protection & the most of the time environmental issues too.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Lurch-er said:


> *People coursing *lol no double standards here then,having said that *I'll give it a try I learnt how to deal with dogs big or otherwise*


Really.:Hilarious


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

Yep really


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Lurch-er said:


> Yep really


:Wideyed

:Facepalm

:Nurse

:Hilarious


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

W T F is that all about


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Lurch-er said:


> W T F is that all about


Zaros has sarplaninacs!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Lurch-er said:


> People coursing lol no double standards here then,having said that I'll give it a try I learnt how to deal with dogs big or otherwise


Well you may be good at dealing with dogs, big or otherwise, but you're not so sharp at sussing out when a post is made 'tongue in cheek'.

Of course he isn't going to organise a People Coursing Day.


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

They'll be the same sarplaninacs that there's footage of on YouTube killing wolves then ......... tut tut


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurch-er said:


> They'll be the same sarplaninacs that there's footage of on YouTube killing wolves then ......... tut tut


It is perfectly possible to own dogs responsibly and keep them under control around wildlife, you do know that I take it or does your support for hunting extend to letting your own dog kill things?


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

Well you may be good at dealing with dogs, big or otherwise, but you're not so sharp at sussing out when a post is made 'tongue in cheek'.

Ofcourse he isn't going to organisea People Coursing Day.There I was thinking he was thank's for reminding me


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Lurch-er said:


> Best not post what I was gonna say cause I'll get shot down in flames sorry people but I'm in the minority here not because I want to kill foxes or anything for that matter it's just tradition when I and thousands of other attended the country side march it was because we feel passionate about the countryside and it's traditions


So, you don't want to kill foxes or anything but feel you should support it because it's tradition?

Tradition for who, you or the fox? I can assure you tradition means nothing to a fox, therefore those who kill or support the killing of foxes by barbaric means ARE doing it because they want to.

You're allowed to be passionate about the Countryside but you don't own it and have no right to decide what lives and what dies in said Countryside. The Countryside belongs to the Wildlife who live in it, just as much as the people who enjoy it.

Are you really not able to be passionate about the Countryside unless a few foxes are ripped apart by hounds?

Can you not separate yourself from your slavish devotion to 'tradition' and decide for yourself what is cruel and what isn't?


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

It is perfectly possible to own dogs responsibly and keep them under control around wildlife, you do know that I take it or does your support for hunting extend to letting your own dog kill things 
Na I can't if it's against the law although my ferrets .......


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

Yep I know what's cruel and what isn't thanks


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Lurch-er said:


> Yep I know what's cruel and what isn't thanks


Well, apparently you don't.

How can a fox being chased for miles by a pack of screeching hounds, literally running for it's life, and then being ripped apart whilst still alive be anything other than cruel?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Catharinem said:


> Zaros has sarplaninacs!





Lurch-er said:


> They'll be the same sarplaninacs that there's footage of on YouTube killing wolves then ......


No they won't then.

The footage you're referring to is old, grainy, not even filmed in this country and we have no connection or affiliation with the people who were responsible for its production.

.


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't keep a pack of Fox hounds but people still bang on about it


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2017)

@Lurch-er what about fox hunting do you support?


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

How can a fox being chased for miles by a pack of screeching hounds, literally running for it's life, and then being ripped apart whilst still alive be anything other than cruel I know they really ought stop hounds screeching or"baying"as it was once known


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

what about fox hunting do you support what about it BTW it's called hunting at the moment just because I'm the only one with the bollox to admit it I get hammered,also while I'm at it hunting is such an emotive subject I could go on any number of forums and get the same reactions just let them go over my head now but I do enjoy replying to you all


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2017)

ouesi said:


> @Lurch-er what about fox hunting do you support?





Lurch-er said:


> what about it BTW it's called hunting at the moment just because I'm the only one with the bollox to admit it I get hammered,also while I'm at it hunting is such an emotive subject I could go on any number of forums and get the same reactions just let them go over my head now but I do enjoy replying to you all


There are three ways to use the quote function.
One, you can hit the "reply" button on the bottom right of the post you wish to quote, it will quote the entire post. 
Two, you can hit "quote" on multiple posts and add the quotes in when you reply, by selecting "Insert quotes" on the bottom left of the reply box. 
Three, you can highlight the text you wish to reply to, a "quote" and "reply" option will appear, and use them as described above.

I asked you a simple question, what about fox hunting do you support. To me there is a difference between hunting for the pot, shooting a wild animal who is clearly sick or injured and putting it out of it's misery, and hunting for sport or trophy. Do you not see any distinction there?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Lurch-er said:


> what about fox hunting do you support what about it BTW it's called hunting at the moment just because I'm the only one with the bollox to admit it I get hammered,also while I'm at it hunting is such an emotive subject I could go on any number of forums and get the same reactions just let them go over my head now but I do enjoy replying to you all


Or, you could devote some time to learning how to correctly use the Quote option and how to put some punctuation into your posts?

I say that because it's traditional to use punctuation.


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

Or I could of had a better education when I was at school x years ago instead of being a part time carer with mum on the other hand I could just not worry to much about it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurch-er said:


> what about fox hunting do you support what about it BTW it's called hunting at the moment just because I'm the only one with the bollox to admit it I get hammered,also while I'm at it hunting is such an emotive subject I could go on any number of forums and get the same reactions just let them go over my head now but I do enjoy replying to you all


I don't think owning up to supporting setting a pack of dogs on a wild animal equates to having bollox as you so politely put it 

By the way if you want to quote someone to reply to their post just click reply in the bottom right hand corner of the post you wish to quote. If you want to quote more than one person or post click the middle "quote" on each post you wish to quote. It makes your replies easier to read.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2017)

Lurch-er said:


> Or I could of had a better education when I was at school x years ago instead of being a part time carer with mum on the other hand I could just not worry to much about it.


One of the wonderful things about being human and living in this age of technology and information is that none of us ever have to stop learning. 
If you want to learn no one can stop you


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

I guess I may as well back down apologise to everyone for having my views apologise because of my grammar,apologise for note quoting properly, and lastly apologise for anything else I have had views on


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2017)

Lurch-er said:


> I guess I may as well back down apologise to everyone for having my views apologise because of my grammar,apologise for note quoting properly, and lastly apologise for anything else I have had views on


This feels more like a fauxpology making yourself out to be a victim instead of a genuine apology.

Here's a thought. If you support fox hunting and have the bollox to discuss it, discuss it. Explain why you support it, why you don't think it's cruel, why you would vote to lift the ban. 
If you don't have any valid reasons to support fox hunting, then that should tell you something too.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurch-er said:


> I guess I may as well back down apologise to everyone for having my views apologise because of my grammar,apologise for note quoting properly, and lastly apologise for anything else I have had views on


Why? because we don't agree with you and have some advice about how to quote. It took me ages to work out how to do multiple quotes when I first joined the forum.


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

Nope still can't do it maybe one day I'll learn but for now I'll have to leave it time for work


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well @Lurch-er's lovely responses just go to show the stereotype of those who support fox hunting is yet to be disproven.....charming.


----------



## Keith 66 (May 25, 2017)

Oscar wilde once said of foxhunting, "The unspeakable in pursuit of the uneatable". I am inclined to agree with him. It was never pest control & if you need to control foxes use a rifle. Indeed it is reckoned that since the ban the numbers of foxes being shot with rifles has risen significantly. 
I used to go rough shooting & rabbiting quite a bit with the dog and still do on occasion. We eat what we shoot or catch.
And yes i enjoy it. I shall qualify that statement with this. A hunter can enjoy the thrill of the chase, the stalk or the set up of the shot. The kill is the necessary end to this & i for one always felt some regret for having taken a life. The day i did not feel this way is the day i would stop. 
Couple of years ago i went out with the gun out on the marsh with my old dog & got a good chance at a duck, i raised the gun swung & said bang, the duck flew on oblivious to me. I sat there for a while longer & went home content. I expect the dog thought i had gone soft in the head.
If you eat meat at all or wear leather shoes something has to die, too many people think meat grows in plastic trays in the supermarket.
Round here we have an extremely high population of urban foxes, their main predator is the motor car. The hunt wouldnt be a lot of use here!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Keith 66 said:


> Oscar wilde once said of foxhunting, "The unspeakable in pursuit of the uneatable". I am inclined to agree with him. It was never pest control & if you need to control foxes use a rifle. Indeed it is reckoned that since the ban the numbers of foxes being shot with rifles has risen significantly.
> I used to go rough shooting & rabbiting quite a bit with the dog and still do on occasion. We eat what we shoot or catch.
> And yes i enjoy it. I shall qualify that statement with this. A hunter can enjoy the thrill of the chase, the stalk or the set up of the shot. The kill is the necessary end to this & i for one always felt some regret for having taken a life. The day i did not feel this way is the day i would stop.
> Couple of years ago i went out with the gun out on the marsh with my old dog & got a good chance at a duck, i raised the gun swung & said bang, the duck flew on oblivious to me. I sat there for a while longer & went home content. I expect the dog thought i had gone soft in the head.
> ...


Of course you can enjoy tracking/stalking/hunting whatever else you want to call it without actually killing anything - why is the kill the necessary end? Why not do just as you did with the duck, say bang and go home. We do that with our pointers if they pick up a scent and go on point, we say thank you and bang bang and go on our way leaving the wildlife in peace. I don't think you will find many members of this forum who think meat grows in plastic trays - "most" are very well educated about where food comes from.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2017)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well @Lurch-er's lovely responses just go to show the stereotype of those who support fox hunting is yet to be disproven.....charming.


Unfortunately it seems that happens more often than not 

My grandfather was a genuine animal lover, I learned a lot of my respect for the natural world from him. Though I was young, I remember long walks in the woods with him, and under every leaf and tree stump there was a lesson. He was respectful of nature and taught us not to take anything you don't need, and using everything you do take. He brought home an orphaned raccoon pup, raised him, returned him to the woods. Also a crow who lived in the house there for a while.
This same man was also a hunter. In the winter he feed his family with deer meat, in the fall they slaughtered pigs. They raised everything they ate. Loving and respecting animals and using them as food are not mutually exclusive. 
Men like my grandfather still exist and abhor trophy hunting and fox hunting. Rightly so. It serves absolutely no purpose, is cruel, and destructive and shows no respect for the prey or the landscape.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Anybody that enjoys Fox Hunting and seeing animals being ripped apart are sick in the head.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jill3 said:


> View attachment 312663
> Anybody that enjoys Fox Hunting and seeing animals being ripped apart are sick in the head.


I can totally relate to that quote, that's just how I feel when I look into their eyes. (& I absolutely agree with you, people who enjoy these barbaric pastimes are sick in the head).


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hundreds of anti-fox hunting protesters made their way from central London today to Downing Street, in a protest at Conservative plans to allow a fresh vote on the issue.

Among those taking part in today's march, and who addressed the crowds, was animal welfare campaigner and TV personality Bill Oddie who called it "ridiculous" the issue had been put back on the agenda.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Among those taking part in today's march, and who addressed the crowds, was animal welfare campaigner and TV personality Bill Oddie who called it "ridiculous" the issue had been put back on the agenda.


I can't wrap my head around it. I asked earlier in the thread why this is even a question, I got good answers, it just still doesn't make any sense.

If the argument is the thrill of the hunt, just keep on with the drag hunts. If the argument is pest control (which scientifically, getting rid of the ONLY predator you have left in the UK is a bad idea), but even if foxes did need controlling, the hunt is about the stupidest way to go about doing it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I can't wrap my head around it. I asked earlier in the thread why this is even a question, I got good answers, it just still doesn't make any sense.
> 
> If the argument is the thrill of the hunt, just keep on with the drag hunts. If the argument is pest control (which scientifically, getting rid of the ONLY predator you have left in the UK is a bad idea), but even if foxes did need controlling, the hunt is about the stupidest way to go about doing it.


They don't call them blood sports for no reason - some just want to rip animals to bits and enjoy doing/watching it.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

This is a quote from the chairman of our local hunt from last year -

"The thrill of following hounds on a scent seems to me to be the same whether the scent is laid by a real or a dummy fox, although we very much hope that in time we shall able once again to enjoy the thrill of an actual chase.”

So with that in mind, why do they need to follow an 'actual chase' if everyone is satisfied?

As RPH said, there is a reason it's called a blood sport.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Not forgetting the "tradition" of blooding children which IMO is all about desensitising them.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Not forgetting the "tradition" of blooding children which IMO is all about desensitising them.


Definitely about desensitising children. Can you imagine any parent indoctrinating their children to be cruel to animals? This shows how sick in the head they are. Its tantamount to child abuse imo.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ouesi said:


> I can't wrap my head around it. I asked earlier in the thread why this is even a question, I got good answers, it just still doesn't make any sense.
> 
> If the argument is the thrill of the hunt, just keep on with the drag hunts. If the argument is pest control (which scientifically, getting rid of the ONLY predator you have left in the UK is a bad idea), but even if foxes did need controlling, the hunt is about the stupidest way to go about doing it.


We do have other predators. But we've wiped out all of our apex predators. Hunts have been caught 'breeding' foxes & keeping them in sheds to be released for the hounds. Its never been about controlling the fox population - just blood lust.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> View attachment 312672
> 
> 
> Hundreds of anti-fox hunting protesters made their way from central London today to Downing Street, in a protest at Conservative plans to allow a fresh vote on the issue.
> ...


Really good use of police time that, as if they aren't busy enough at the moment 

That's what's ridiculous in this time of the worldwide web


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> Really good use of police time that, as if they aren't busy enough at the moment
> 
> That's what's ridiculous in this time of the worldwide web


I think people having been going on protest marches for years Rona - I went on my first one in the 70's - surely that is what living in a democracy is all about and I seem to remember you supported this which will also have used police resources.

*A massive 400,000 strong crowd has attended Sunday's Liberty and Livelihood rally in London.*

The march is the finale of the Countryside Alliance's "summer of discontent" intended to demonstrate growing anger in rural communities to the government.

More than 2,000 coaches were organised to bring demonstrators in from all over Britain.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Not forgetting this

Police were forced to close the main entrance to parliament last night after hundreds of pro-hunting supporters attempted to storm the Palace of Westminster while MPs debated the issue.

Amid a cacophony of whistles and hunting horns, police on horseback and in vans pushed the protesters back on to Parliament Square after they tried to force their way through the gates at the palace entrance.

A number of officers fell to the ground and others had their helmets knocked in the scuffles as protesters let off flares. With a police helicopter overhead, the hunting supporters were kept out of the palace and away from an anti-hunting demonstration.

At the height of the protest, around 1,500 hunt supporters converged on Parliament Square. Up to 800 members of the hardline Countryside Action Network, who gathered in the square, were joined by a similar number of supporters from the more moderate Countryside Alliance who converged on Westminster from a rally in Hyde Park.

Police, who reopened the entrance to parliament by 7pm, said there were six arrests. Deputy Assistant Commissioner Andy Trotter condemned the "unreasonable actions of a significant number of protesters", adding: "They have shown pure recklessness by throwing fireworks in the area and even destroying part of a builder's hoarding designed to keep the public safe."


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

and this

​E-mail this to a friend ​Printable version
Pro-hunt protesters storm Commons








Protesters entered the chamber where MPs were debating the bill
*Parliament was suspended after five protesters burst into the Commons chamber while MPs debated whether to ban hunting with dogs.*

Four of the men ran out from behind the speaker's chair - another wrestled past a doorkeeper from a different entrance.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

One example was 2002 and the other 2004 and not just a few days after a terrorist attack with the army on the streets to free up police

I've got nothing against protest but *really *


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

At least one of the countryside marches was postponed due to outside influences and common sense


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> One example was 2002 and the other 2004 and not just a few days after a terrorist attack with the army on the streets to free up police
> 
> I've got nothing against protest but *really *


Really what? Lots of non essential events requiring a police presence went ahead this weekend including a fun run. I'm sure the police could have put the march off if they had wanted to. I know the examples are old but that is when the blood sports enthusiasts were out causing chaos in London and in Parliament.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Really what? Lots of non essential events requiring a police presence went ahead this weekend including a fun run. I'm sure the police could have put the march off if they had wanted to. I know the examples are old but that is when the blood sports enthusiasts were out causing chaos in London and in Parliament.


Wasn't the fun run in a recovering Manchester?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> Wasn't the fun run in a recovering Manchester?


Yes it was - my point is it was allowed to go ahead and used a lot of resources as did all the football matches that took place all over the country along with festivals and pop concerts.


----------



## Bullbreedlover (Nov 14, 2014)

I jeard that at least 50% of voters will not vote for any party looking to bring back fox hunting. Looking like tories wont win. Who do you think will win?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Bullbreedlover said:


> I jeard that at least 50% of voters will not vote for any party looking to bring back fox hunting. Looking like tories wont win. Who do you think will win?


I don't believe that 50% of voters will vote on this issue I'm afraid and as a result I believe the Tories will get back in. Can only hope its not a landslide and there are enough decent minded Tories in there to vote against lifting the ban but I won't count on it


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Bullbreedlover said:


> I jeard that at least 50% of voters will not vote for any party looking to bring back fox hunting. Looking like tories wont win. Who do you think will win?


Yeah, that's why the questions about fox hunting keep coming up during the TV debates and on Question Time and during the big interviews on Daily Politics and the Andrew Marr Show and as the major headlines in the daily newspapers etc... I am just watching the election roundup on ITV news at 10 and they talk about nothing else. It is clearly the big ticket item for UK voters.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just had this through from a petition site:

Quote
We did it!! The Queen did NOT mention overturning the ban on fox hunting and Number 10 has confirmed it is "not a priority." Fantastic work everyone. Let's keep pushing back against Theresa May's horrible policies for people and wildlife.
Unquote

Good news, at least for the time being.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Just had this through from a petition site:
> 
> Quote
> We did it!! The Queen did NOT mention overturning the ban on fox hunting and Number 10 has confirmed it is "not a priority." Fantastic work everyone. Let's keep pushing back against Theresa May's horrible policies for people and wildlife.
> ...


Not to sure about that, this morning I heard someone from the tories saying that what was mentioned in the speech was only for the next two years, the other things like hunting, triple lock on pensions and the heating allowance, NHS and police funding will be dealt with after they have sorted Brexit.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Just had this through from a petition site:
> 
> Quote
> We did it!! The Queen did NOT mention overturning the ban on fox hunting and Number 10 has confirmed it is "not a priority." Fantastic work everyone. Let's keep pushing back against Theresa May's horrible policies for people and wildlife.
> ...


Good news for now but I have a feeling its just a reprieve although we can only hope they have got the message loud and clear that so many people find this an unacceptable move which adds to their poor image.


----------



## Franksthename (May 31, 2017)

I was on the countryside March but it was spoilt by a few people who think it's clever to cause trouble,the same people have been seen at other demonstrations no matter what the cause BTW I was there just because I love our countryside and it's way of life that is gradually dissappearing


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Franksthename said:


> I was on the countryside March but it was spoilt by a few people who think it's clever to cause trouble,the same people have been seen at other demonstrations no matter what the cause BTW I was there just because I love our countryside and it's way of life that is gradually dissappearing


As far as hunting is concerned it can't disappear fast enough. Long may it remain illegal.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> As far as hunting is concerned it can't disappear fast enough. Long may it remain illegal.


Hear hear x


----------



## Franksthename (May 31, 2017)

From what I've seen and believe you me that's being in the countryside in on and around farms etc all my life hunting will never dissappear compleatly mores the pity I've had foxes bought to me that have been snared,hit by cars,bitten and mauled by dogs and by far the worst are those who have been mauled


----------

